# Stopped at the ALS boutique...



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

...big mistake. Luckily my wife was there to be the voice of reason to avoid an emotional splurge :-d

Simple and elegant. Seriously considering offloading 3-4 pieces to fund this beauty. Thinking the Portugieser, Monaco, and AT. Would you do it?

















And obligatory wrist shot:


----------



## Stargazer735 (Aug 24, 2018)

I feel you. I was at the one in NYC on Friday so I could try on my grail piece, the 1815 chrono. Needed to see if it will work with my small, 6.5" wrists. Pics attached.

Anyway, I've contemplated the same piece with the blue dial. Gorgeous watch.

I wouldn't necessarily sell off all of those because you may feel like there's a void in your collection, especially because the Saxonia is a dressier piece and a bit less versatile. However, if you have other watches in your collection that cover the same ground, you shuld be fine. Otherwise, you can always wait and save. Neither of our pieces are going anywhere. 









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

I’d do it if you don’t wear those three pieces often. The Lange looks great on you! I saw someone put a light blue shark skin strap on a saxonia thin and it goes surprisingly well with jeans! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smmoskowitz (Feb 9, 2010)

The answer is yes. Upgrade, update, and move on to this timeless piece. Since I'm spending your money, go w/ the yellow gold Up & Down.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

smmoskowitz said:


> The answer is yes. Upgrade, update, and move on to this timeless piece. Since I'm spending your money, go w/ the yellow gold Up & Down.


My heart skips a beat every time someone else recommends yellow gold. I was saddened a few years ago, when Lange reduced their regular-production yellow gold offerings to just one: The Lange 1 (191.021).

Yellow gold still sounds redundant to me. I wish we could go back to calling it what it is: It's GOLD! And I hope its comeback is just around the corner (though I'm not holding my breath!).


----------



## JFerraro819 (Oct 11, 2018)

depends on collection size and how often you wear them.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

I would sell and get the 1815, since its more casual than the Saxonia, but still can be worn as dress watch.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the comments! 

I've cooled down a lot since that visit (thankfully!). My collection is more or less going to stay the same after a lot of thought. The Saxonia is beautiful but I'm not rushing to get it.

Just to be clear too, the GOLD (Here you go, CFR!) 1815 U/D is mine and has been for nearly the last year...and enjoying the heck out of it!


----------



## kezcub (Dec 18, 2015)

Although I will probably never own one it definitely doesn't make looking a pictures any easier. Those are some nice watches.


----------



## dptoennies (Oct 15, 2015)

I say do it. Its a grail watch!


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

Marcus_Corvus said:


> I would sell and get the 1815, since its more casual than the Saxonia, but still can be worn as dress watch.


Agree.. it can be worn as a dress watch...Why don't we make the routine days special? If u have already bought than enjoy it..


----------



## bosphorus (Jan 19, 2012)

kezcub said:


> Although I will probably never own one it definitely doesn't make looking a pictures any easier. Those are some nice watches.


The life s always pregnant to suprises...Never say "never"... was it a little too philosophic? Still true though...


----------



## wsarmstrong (Jan 24, 2019)

I would do it, if you wear dress watch daily


----------



## nicholasnick (Dec 23, 2017)

Stargazer735 said:


> I feel you. I was at the one in NYC on Friday so I could try on my grail piece, the 1815 chrono. Needed to see if it will work with my small, 6.5" wrists. Pics attached.
> 
> Anyway, I've contemplated the same piece with the blue dial. Gorgeous watch.
> 
> ...


Good lord this is a simple classic. I love it and want it so.....


----------



## Axlwatches (Jul 10, 2019)

Dont stop there get the moonphase


----------



## dragnflyjunk (Oct 23, 2013)

I would do it lol... Looks elegant!


----------

